# Toll Road



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Can anyone tell me where the toll starts after you have crossed the border from France into Northern Spain on route to Portugal THIS SUNDAY HORRAY, also is there any really alternative to the toll road.


Ron


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

This time last year most of the route Burgos - Salamanca was toll free except for a bit over the mountains to the north of Burgos, which can be avoided if you don't mind slow twisty bits.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

After crossing from France into Spain the first section is toll road but well worth the couple of Euros it costs.
Make sure you stay on the E05 heading towards Pamplona initially then the E80 towards Vittoria and don't follow the very first signs you see for Vittoria after crossing the borderas that is all toll road.

From Vittoria to Burgos the motorway is toll road but the ordinary road runs alongside it and is pretty good.

If heading to the Algarve to avoid tolls after Salamanca head for Caceras and Merida then down through Seville, all free motorway and very quiet.

There are good free aires at Vittoria, Palencia, Valadolid and a very nice one at Caceras in the sports park.

RD


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

04HBG said:


> After crossing from France into Spain the first section is toll road but well worth the couple of Euros it costs.
> Make sure you stay on the E05 heading towards Pamplona initially then the E80 towards Vittoria and don't follow the very first signs you see for Vittoria after crossing the borderas that is all toll road.
> 
> From Vittoria to Burgos the motorway is toll road but the ordinary road runs alongside it and is pretty good.
> ...


Hi 
Can you give me more info on these aire's please.

Ron


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

.

There are good free aires at Vittoria, Palencia, Valadolid and a very nice one at Caceras in the sports park.

RD[/quote]

Hi 
Can you give me more info on these aire's please.

Ron[/quote]

If you look on the website www.campingcar-infos.com you will find all the aires listed under Spain also there are some in Portugal.

I have used Palencia and found it a good stop, very handy for the town and also Caceras a couple of times.
Caceras is set in the grounds of the sports park, very quiet and secure with the gates usually locked to traffic after 10pm, it is very handy for a stroll into the old town.
If you need any more help feel free to PM me.

RD


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Ironically I suggest you use the toll road in France if traveling on the N10 to by-pass Biarritz etc. as this stretch of the RN is very slow with lots of roundabouts and speed limits most of the way. 
Join the toll road at junction 9 where it starts, and leave at Spanish junction 8 - the road junctions are numbered outwards from the border so you go from 9 down to 1 then back up again to 8; but beware 8 follows 6 which follows 3!! Bless Spanish road planners! To get the rest of the journey free :-
From J8 follow the Spanish route 1 (E05) to Arminon and at the start of the toll road stay on RN1 through to Burgos, the road then becomes the E80 and is free all the way to Salamanca. Then onto the E803 down to Seville. I will be following you very shortly.

Bon Voyage!


----------

